# comment mettre plusieurs adresse email dans "mail"



## ariel008 (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Je voudrai savoir comment on peut mettre plusieurs adresse email dans "mail" comme ça en cliquant sur l'application "mail" je reçois en même temps tous les email de tous mes comptes.
Je sais pas comment faire ou même si c'est possible!
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gr3gZZ (28 Mars 2010)

fichier > Ajouter un compte


----------



## whereismymind (28 Mars 2010)

Bah, rien de spécial, tu ajoutes des nouveaux comptes comme tu l'as fait pour ton premier. Dans les préférences, onglet "Comptes", etc etc


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2010)

oh dis en plus je viens de voir que y a une aide dans le mac 
et même dans Mail
on y tape compte et vlouff ca dit comment on fait pour ajouter des comptes


----------



## ariel008 (28 Mars 2010)

merci beaucoup!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

dernier demande , voilà quand je fais ce que vs dites à un moment il me demande le serveur de réception et je sais pas ce que c'est?


----------



## whereismymind (28 Mars 2010)

Ca Dieu seul le sait 

Non en fait, ça dépend de ton fournisseur de mail, par exemple Free, c'est pop.free.fr


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2010)

whereismymind a dit:


> Ca Dieu seul le sait


et en ce cas c'est facile ce serait  pope.vatican.va
( je sors)


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et en ce cas c'est facile ce serait  pope.vatican.va
> ( je sors)



J'essaie mais ça marche pas


----------



## whereismymind (28 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et en ce cas c'est facile ce serait  pope.vatican.va
> ( je sors)



Oui tu sors !! (mais c'était drôle quand même )


----------



## ariel008 (28 Mars 2010)

et est ce que vs savez pour hotmail (msn)


----------



## Gr3gZZ (28 Mars 2010)

Foutage de gueule, ca prend 2 secondes de chercher ça sur google...

*Note du modo :* et trente de plus pour lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", qui indique que ce genre de question n'a rien à faire dans "Applications" ! 

On déménage !


----------

